# Hard mask for FreeCAD ?

## Gentree

FreeCAD downloads and executes code without asking. 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=526090

From my POV that is totally unacceptable and this package should be hard masked. The author is too dumb to be trusted.

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## eccerr0r

Would this at least result in sandbox violations?

I hope?

Scary...

Then again if someone MITMs it and the signature isn't checked, sandbox won't help.

----------

## Gentree

Sandbox only covers the building and installation process. 

This is run-time !

----------

## eccerr0r

Well, at least it's running as a regular user then, instead of root...

----------

